# My dogs many bloodlines.



## bullygurl08 (Nov 19, 2008)

Hi I am new here and my dog face has 4 different bloodlines. Which happen to be Red boy,red nose, jeep, and gator. I wanted to know if this was a bad thing because i wanted to use him as a stud but i think his many backgrounds would interfere with this...Can someone help me please...up:


----------



## chic4pits (Aug 25, 2008)

hi and welcome to the forums..first off, what would be your reason for wanting to stud him out?


----------



## bullygurl08 (Nov 19, 2008)

A lot of people are interested in him because he is a very good looking animal but at the same time his bloodline is kind of crazy and many people might be turned of from the thought of so many different things in his bloodline when i asked the guy i bought him from who was also my friend i was actually surprised that is 4 different bloodlines


----------



## NesOne (Feb 7, 2008)

Yes his "many backgrounds" will interfere, especially if you advertise one of his bloodlines as being "red nose". With all the reasons aside about why you want to stud him out, as long as your paperwork is from the ADBA, you shouldn't have much to worry about.


----------



## bullygurl08 (Nov 19, 2008)

okay i figured when he said something about the red nose thing it was kinda wierd...and the bad thing about all of this is the fact neither one of faces parents had papers. So i really think this wouldn't work out for the best


----------



## Patch-O-Pits (Jan 12, 2008)

If that is your dog on the avatar pict he is a cutie. 

Please don't be offended by this. I tend to just be honest about things as not to confuse anyone of what I mean.

Unless you haver actual papers anyone can make up bloodlines and slap them on a dog when they don't know what the dog actually is...

Being a nice looking dog alone is not justification to breed a dog.

Having people interested in breeding him is even less of a good reason.

I'll explain why 

- first off there is BSL pooping up all over
- shelters that are full
- not enough good owners for all the BYB pups being produced 
- enough papered titled dogs out there to keep lines going properly that are being bred.

-Not knowing heritage means you can not properly line up breeding lines
-It means you can't look back to see what dogs are like in the lines

Remember it isn't just what the dog looks like that is past on but the genes of the ancestors behind that dog.

Breeding should only be done if the dogs are the best of the best.

Not saying your dog isn't a super pet and a nice looking dog... however, no reputable breeder will touch a stud dog for their yard that is unpapered.

It will also be harder to find good homes for unpapered pups.

Breeding is a HUGE responsibility whether you own the sire or the dam and should not be taken lightly. It required a lot of research, time and the studying of pedigrees and lines to do it right in my opinion.

Now all that being said. I certainly am not against breeding. I am against though it being done indiscriminately.

Red nose isn't a line. Old Family Red Nose is...
Red nose is just the color of a dog's nose

Look around the forum there is a ton of great info.

Post some picts of your handsome boy


----------



## bullygurl08 (Nov 19, 2008)

I greatly appreciate that because I would hate to breed him and then not have homes for the pups afterwards i would feel terrible. I think i will just keep him around as a great family pet because he brightens up my days. He is definetly the class clown:rofl:


----------



## BedlamBully (Jun 6, 2008)

Red nose isn't a bloodline its just a nose color, unless is OFRN=Old Family Red Nose.
I really don't have much to add to the breeding angle of it Patch pretty much said most of it


----------



## Patch-O-Pits (Jan 12, 2008)

bullygurl08 said:


> I greatly appreciate that because I would hate to breed him and then not have homes for the pups afterwards i would feel terrible. I think i will just keep him around as a great family pet because he brightens up my days. He is definetly the class clown:rofl:


 Sounds like a really fun pup !!!


----------

